

Loopt competitor Pelago launches Whrrl - mobile social networking - arasakik
http://www.whrrl.com/
Some related articles:
<a href="http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/336470_pelago23.html" rel="nofollow">http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/336470_pelago23.html</a>
<a href="http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2003968401_ctia23.html" rel="nofollow">http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/200...</a>
<a href="http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/071023/20071023005704.html?.v=1" rel="nofollow">http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/071023/20071023005704.html?.v=1</a><p>It's interesting that they've teamed up with American Eagle to launch their marketing campaign.
======
arasakik
Some related articles:

<http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/336470_pelago23.html>

[http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/200...](http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2003968401_ctia23.html)

<http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/071023/20071023005704.html?.v=1>

------
arasakik
Looks like the AE tie-in has started:

<http://www.ae.com>

<http://ae.whrrl.com>

I've also heard they have Whrrl pamphlets in-store.

I wonder how they were able to partner with such a mainstream company.

------
rms
Is this your startup? I can't view the webpage with Firefox 3 unless I want to
change my user agent.

~~~
arasakik
No, it's not my startup. However, I do know people that work there.

